# Yet another mazda3 power steering pump



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

I have one of those http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19505

Works like a charm.


----------



## DDDvvv (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the headsup. Ive read the whole of that thread like ten times in the last three days searching for a solution.

My pump is an exclusive canbus controlled ehps. All control is initiated by canbus codes. I even tried hooking it up with the 12v it needs and the ignition signal (2f on electrical diagram ), but nothing happened. 

Still needs all the can codes, to get it running.


----------



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Do you have any canbus knowledge or hardware to emulate a canbus network?

This link might help you out http://www.madox.net/blog/projects/mazda-can-bus/


----------



## DDDvvv (Apr 2, 2012)

I successfuly transmitted can data between two android tablets, both coupled by two microchip pic18f25k80 in their can modules. 

I also checked that out, and they have not decoded the steering data yet. Godamn them auto makers and their top secret can codes.

I decided that ill try other options.

Im having a hard time giving up on this pump, because it was specifically designed for this purpose, and, its output port is the exact size and thread as the original ice power steering. Its like a drop in replacement for my conversion.

So i came up with this; rip out the control module, and replace it with this contraption:









Its a brushless esc used in a rc plane. This little controllers are extremely powerful. This one can supply upto 70 amps at 6 to 21 volts. And they are easy to control.

I already ordered one. So Screw the mazda3 canbus. ANyone tried this, or has some experience with brushless esc's? 

Its unbelievable that they cost around $20.


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

I like this approach. In case you are not into rc:

Upgrade wires and add bigger cooling fin on top of fets. Stock heatsink is simply thin aluminium plate glued on top of fets. Often it won't even cover all the fets or is crooked somehow. Otherwise it won't last long without constant airflow.

You could also order a simple servo tester (found from same shop for couple of $$). Makes controlling that esc easier. I'm not sure if it will work with simple pwm output (0-5V) or if there is some signal modulation.

Your motor will also sing a bit during powerup. Hehehe. Most esc's will tell its user some settings when being powered up. Also if (throttle) signal is not present it won't likely start at all.


----------



## DDDvvv (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advise. I love plunging myself into unchartered territory, but I was not too sure about this new esc idea.

Ill most definately swap the cables. After successful tests, ill rip up the original ehpas control module, mount the brushless esc, and use the same flat surface as heatsink.

From what ive gathered, the industry standard control signal is a 50hz pwm, with a 10% duty for no rotation, 20% being maximum rpm. I was reading about the singing on the esc user guide. Very interesting.

I already have a 4 pin pic microcontroller on breadboard, supplying that pulse. The pic will enable more tricks than the servo tester, like 0 rpm at high vehicle speeds, etc.


----------



## mrsony (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Guys I to just received a Mazda 3 EHPS kit and was wondering how could I used your Ieda as to how you all apply the Brushless ESC to the Mazda 3 EHPS motor and get it to work 

I am kindly asking if you can give me all the details, Pics from start to finished Please Please Please I am also inclined to pay for your time

Mrsony.


----------



## mrsony (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Guys I to just received a Mazda 3 EHPS kit and was wondering how could I used your Ieda as to how you all apply the Brushless ESC to the Mazda 3 EHPS motor and get it to work 

I am kindly asking if you can give me all the details, Pics from start to finished Please Please Please I am also inclined to pay for your time

Mrsony.


----------



## Dalek61 (Oct 31, 2015)

I have a Mazda 3 2007 electric power steering pump. I would like to use it on my boat as a power assist unit for my Autopilot. The boat has a conventional belt driven pump and steers nicely. However I only have that when the main engine is running and not when trolling under power from the kicker. I want to replace that conventional pump with this Mazda 3 unit.

I need to know what I have to do to make this electric pump run without the inputs from the steering sensors and the canbus or what ever protocol it gets its data from.

Anyone got any info.


----------



## jsingram (Aug 9, 2016)

Did the esc idea work, after all?


----------



## tinkeringgreg (Mar 27, 2008)

I just picked up a 2005 Mazda 3 EHPS pump at the semi local pull a part Saturday. I mistakenly thought it was a typical brushed DC motor but when I took it apart I found its a Brush less DC motor and I am thinking of trying the RC ESC and was curious if you guys had any luck going that route.


----------



## dave2017 (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi, has anyone got one of these working yet? Ive also went and pulled one from a totaled mozda 3 with the assumption that you could just simply power the thing up and be on your merry way. Turns out not to be the case. I even went back and grabbed the angle censor(Which dude at the counter totally ripped me off for. I could of just ordered a new one for less than what the asshole charged.). Anyway I proceeded to connect the angle censor as shown on the diagram. Still nothing. Ive also done like 3 hours of internet searches and reading but it seems everyone is saying that these things are complete peaces of shits and not to waist your time fuking with the damn things. Any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

If there's a ready-made solution out there, it might be one designed for a Ford... since the Mazda 3 chassis is a Ford design and the power steering pump is likely the same one used by Ford for models such as the Focus. Of course, even if all the hardware is the same, the programming could be quite different...



dave2017 said:


> Ive also went and pulled one from a totaled mozda 3 with the assumption that you could just simply power the thing up and be on your merry way. Turns out not to be the case.


No, definitely not... with the Mazda unit, and not likely with an electric power steering pump from any vehicle, because that would mean that the car it came from had a very crude steering system.



dave2017 said:


> I even went back and grabbed the angle censor...
> Anyway I proceeded to connect the angle censor as shown on the diagram. Still nothing.


That would work if no other component is involved in the system. If you took two random components of a computer system with five components and plugged the two together, with no idea what the other components did, would you expect it to work?  Probably not.



dave2017 said:


> Ive also done like 3 hours of internet searches and reading but it seems everyone is saying that these things are complete peaces of shits and not to waist your time fuking with the damn things. Any help would be appreciated thanks


Yes, they're complete junk, in the same way that a Ferrari is a complete piece of junk when you're trying to carry a ton of lumber. 

My suggestion is that if you're not willing to do the work to understand how the system works - which is a lot of work and more than I'm willing to do - then you shouldn't expect it to just work because you want it to, or to find the complete solution prepared by someone else. If the solution is out there, that's great, but if it's not that's not the fault of the steering pump.


----------



## dave2017 (Jun 29, 2017)

Dude your a prick. I hate people like you. Your just some asshole that does nothing but browse around forms and look for ways to piss people off. Get the hell out of here with that shit


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Dave2017, you're welcome for the Ford Focus suggestion which I provided. You might try an approach with less aggression and profanity, if you want people to be more helpful.


----------



## dave2017 (Jun 29, 2017)

Alright well I had a look at the ford focus suggestion and in the mean time went ahead and tore into the unit with the rc 60a ESC conversion mod in mind. If i order one im pretty sure I can get it turning with an adjustable knob. My other option is to load an arduino or raspbery pi with the CAN utils packages and get a CAN adaptor hat then send it messages. Only I wouldent know what those messages are or the protocall. The board has the pinout labeled nicely. Anyway ill quit with the profanity


----------



## Th3cavalry (Sep 26, 2020)

Sorry to bump this thread


dave2017 said:


> Alright well I had a look at the ford focus suggestion and in the mean time went ahead and tore into the unit with the rc 60a ESC conversion mod in mind. If i order one im pretty sure I can get it turning with an adjustable knob. My other option is to load an arduino or raspbery pi with the CAN utils packages and get a CAN adaptor hat then send it messages. Only I wouldent know what those messages are or the protocall. The board has the pinout labeled nicely. Anyway ill quit with the profanity
> 
> View attachment 77265
> 
> ...


Sorry to bump a dead thread but did you ever get this working? I'm not building an EV, but I'm wanting to use this same setup in a drag car.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

I am not he, but, this is probably what you want:









Electric Power Steering Increases Horsepower and Saves Fuel


Thanks to the proliferation of electric power steering in modern cars, hot rodders now have power steering options that increase fuel economy and power!




www.hotrod.com


----------

